# Looking for a way to Upgrade Cube WP10 Phablet to Redstone 2



## RicketyTiger (Dec 21, 2016)

I have purchased a few of the Cube WP10 phablets and am actually impressed. However, they ship with Windows 10 Mobile release 1511. I have enrolled in the Insiders Program, but nothing happens. Does anyone have an idea on how to force an upgrade to 1607? This device is not listed in the wdrt tool, nor are there any software/firmware updates on the Cube-tablet website. I would be willing to risk experimentation with this device, but don't know how to fool the phone into forced update. Any suggestions??


----------



## eguif (Dec 22, 2016)

*It worked for me (does not need the windows insider app)*

You can use the same method I used in my lumia 630, just do not know if it will work on your phablet.

Go to all settings-> system-> about and reset your phone

After reset do the interop unlock

You will need to have access to the registry keys

Depending on whether your phablet is dual yes or no, place the following keys

HKLM -> SYSTEM -> Platform -> DeviceTargetingInfo

"PhoneManufacturer" = MicrosoftMDG

"PhoneManufacturerModelName" = RM-1085_11302 (for Single SIM devices)
// *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116_11258 ***

PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL (single sim) or Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (for dual)

PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1085
// *** For all dual sim devices try = RM-1116***

Apply the keys, and then restart the device.

Note: you do not need windows insider, but a lot of patience.

The update will not be available as soon as you restart, you will have to wait for the microsoft servers to recognize that your device is upgraded.

I had to wait for more than 24 hours to recognize the update.

And of course, need to have internet on the device during that period.

Note: Do not tamper with the registry keys again until it recognizes the update


----------



## eguif (Dec 23, 2016)

*Hello, it's me again.*

Hello

I also have a cube wp10

I've enabled developer mode in the settings

And I just put the registry keys as follows


HKLM -> SYSTEM -> Platform -> DeviceTargetingInfo

PhoneManufacturer = MicrosoftMDG

PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1116_11258

PhoneModelName = Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM

PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1116

I then installed windows insider

I chose the ring

And then he will restart

Then go on updates and it will be there


----------



## RicketyTiger (Dec 26, 2016)

*Any Problems with RS2 upgrade?*

Hello Eguif,

I will be trying the upgrade method that you outline below. Have there been any*problems with the device since you upgraded? What is the*latest insider version that you have now installed on the Cube WP10?
Thanks,
RicketyTiger




eguif said:


> Hello
> 
> I also have a cube wp10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eguif (Dec 26, 2016)

*Hello RicketyTiger*



RicketyTiger said:


> Hello Eguif,
> 
> I will be trying the upgrade method that you outline below. Have there been any*problems with the device since you upgraded? What is the*latest insider version that you have now installed on the Cube WP10?
> Thanks,
> RicketyTiger

Click to collapse



The only problem I noticed was that it does not change the language, with only English remaining.

The windows version is 1607
And build is 10.0.14393.67


----------



## eguif (Dec 27, 2016)

*Hi RicketyTiger*

I took a picture of him.






If you wonder why the screen size is different is because I used the key of the lumia 1520

If you wonder why the icons are different is because I used the app transform for this

In case you wonder how I managed to install applications that are not in the store is because I did the interop unlock


----------



## RicketyTiger (Jan 2, 2017)

*I guess I am lost...*

Hi again,
I installed Interop and opened registry without problem. I could also navigate to HKDM SYSTEM Platform and prepare to add the DeviceTargetInfo line.  However, I have not done this because I do not know how or where to add the PhoneManufacturer, xxModelName, xxHardwareVariant lines. I guess I am more of a novice than I realize. Can you further explain?  Thanks
RicketyTiger





eguif said:


> I took a picture of him.
> 
> View attachment 3981478
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eguif (Jan 2, 2017)

*It's okay to get lost at first, it happens to everyone.*



RicketyTiger said:


> Hi again,
> I installed Interop and opened registry without problem. I could also navigate to HKDM SYSTEM Platform and prepare to add the DeviceTargetInfo line.  However, I have not done this because I do not know how or where to add the PhoneManufacturer, xxModelName, xxHardwareVariant lines. I guess I am more of a novice than I realize. Can you further explain?  Thanks
> RicketyTiger

Click to collapse



You already have access to the registry keys and that's fine.
DeviceTargetingInfo is a folder and you must enter it

When you enter it there will be several keys.
You will not create or add any keys, you will only modify the value of some keys.

The first key:
PhoneManufacturer

Change the value that is inside the key by this:
MicrosoftMDG


The second key:
PhoneManufacturerModel

Change the value that is inside the key by this:
RM-1116_11258


The third key:
PhoneModel

Change the value that is inside the key by this:
Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM


And finally the fourth and last key:
PhoneHardwareVariant

Change the value that is inside the key by this:
RM-1116


----------



## RicketyTiger (Jan 3, 2017)

*Thanks!!*

When I browse the registry, Interop Tool crashes each time that I select Platform. It appears as though DeviceTargetingInfo folder does not exist. If I try to create



eguif said:


> You already have access to the registry keys and that's fine.
> DeviceTargetingInfo is a folder and you must enter it
> 
> When you enter it there will be several keys.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eguif (Jan 3, 2017)

*Hello RicketyTiger, it's me again.*



RicketyTiger said:


> When I browse the registry, Interop Tool crashes each time that I select Platform. It appears as though DeviceTargetingInfo folder does not exist. If I try to create

Click to collapse



We need to see some points before.
You mentioned that the interop tools hang when you enter Platform

Make sure Developer Mode is enabled under All Settings> Update and Security> for Developers

If not, enable developer mode and retry accessing the Platform folder and make sure the interop tools do not crash

You do not need to create registry keys, they already exist

I need your feedback to proceed.


----------



## RicketyTiger (Jan 4, 2017)

*All Is Well*

Hi Eguif,
I actually was successful in getting the registry modified and upgrading to 1607. Please ignore the previous post. Many thanks to you for all of your help. Today I used the off-line Maps and GPS features including voice navigation. It was quite funny to hear the girl provide English navigation, except when she needed to speak numbers -- those were spoken in what I presume to be Chinese. Hilarious!!
Thanks again,
RicketyTiger





eguif said:


> We need to see some points before.
> You mentioned that the interop tools hang when you enter Platform
> 
> Make sure Developer Mode is enabled under All Settings> Update and Security> for Developers
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eguif (Jan 4, 2017)

*Hi RicketyTiger*



RicketyTiger said:


> Hi Eguif,
> I actually was successful in getting the registry modified and upgrading to 1607. Please ignore the previous post. Many thanks to you for all of your help. Today I used the off-line Maps and GPS features including voice navigation. It was quite funny to hear the girl provide English navigation, except when she needed to speak numbers -- those were spoken in what I presume to be Chinese. Hilarious!!
> Thanks again,
> RicketyTiger

Click to collapse




I'm very happy to hear that you succeeded.

And I would recommend that you do not stop now but continue to explore more about registry keys and hacks.

Try to get the most out of your phablet's potential

You will be surprised.
And I have to thank you for starting this topic.
Until another time,
Eguif


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 15, 2017)

eguif said:


> I'm very happy to hear that you succeeded.
> 
> And I would recommend that you do not stop now but continue to explore more about registry keys and hacks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone been able to load alternative language packs onto this Phablet? or Continuum? There is some real scope to make this budget phone much better! I am a real novice, and can see that it is possible for other WM phones, but unsure quite where to start.

Any help would be gratefully received!


----------



## eguif (Jan 16, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Has anyone been able to load alternative language packs onto this Phablet? or Continuum? There is some real scope to make this budget phone much better! I am a real novice, and can see that it is possible for other WM phones, but unsure quite where to start.
> 
> Any help would be gratefully received!

Click to collapse



I was able to put language packs and also put the continuum.

But before proceeding, I need to know what your windows version is on your phablet.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 16, 2017)

eguif said:


> I was able to put language packs and also put the continuum.
> 
> But before proceeding, I need to know what your windows version is on your phablet.

Click to collapse




The OS build is: 10.0.14393.693
Version 1607


----------



## eguif (Jan 16, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> The OS build is: 10.0.14393.693
> Version 1607

Click to collapse



You will need a computer

The following link will take you to the Microsoft Updates page
Https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com

In the search box type 000-(abbreviation of your language)
example:
000-br (br means Brazilian Portuguese)
000-us (us means English)
000-fr (fr means French)

Put the abbreviation of your language



Then find your version and click download



Will open a new window

In this new window press ctrl + f and enter the abbreviation of your language



Click only those that have cbs signature and not those with cbsu signature
And the download will start

next step
Download this file and put it inside a folder and folder needs to be inside C:\
View attachment iutool.7z

Create a new folder also inside C:\
This folder is where the downloaded files should be
But only a .cab file can be in this folder

Then open the cmd as administrator and enter the iutool folder
Example: cd C:\'name of the folder you extracted the zip file from'
Place without the quotation marks
Press enter

And then type: uitool -p 'folder name with the .cab file'
Without the quotation marks
Press enter

Wait a few moments and your phone will restart
If it does not work try with others .cab files downloaded
You can only put in the folder created one at a time

I need your feedback to find out how you do.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 16, 2017)

I need your feedback to find out how you do.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for such as detailed response. Very appreciated.

I have downloaded all the files, how ever the iutool file isn't working. Initially I was getting 2 missing .DLL errors.
MSVCP110.dll and MSVCR110.dll



 So I copied the other iutool.exe file into the iutool directory. Then I got this error within the command prompt:

ERROR: 0x80070490
command failed. (HRESULT = 0x80070490)


I tried this with all the .cab files in the cab folder and with one at a time

There are 7 cab files.


I am using a MS Surface Pro4 if it make any difference.. (Can't see why, but in case!)

Can I ask, are the 2 docking .cab files I need in the catalog you pointed me to?

Thank you again

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

it appears that iutool is not connecting to my phablet.. Any idea?


----------



## eguif (Jan 17, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I need your feedback to find out how you do.
> 
> Thank you for such as detailed response. Very appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for my mistake

By an oversight I ended up putting two iutool

The correct iutole is the one with a size of 2.38 MB that is zipped in my previous post with the extension .7z

As for the error of the two .dll files, it is because you opened the wrong file that I accidentally sent.

So as not to confuse you, I'll send the file again
View attachment iutool.7z

As for the command prompt, there will always be an error, you should only be careful if after a few seconds after the error phablet restarts

As for your last question, I did not quite understand what you meant, could you clarify your question?

As for the surface
I do not think there's any difference


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 17, 2017)

eguif said:


> As for the command prompt, there will always be an error, you should only be careful if after a few seconds after the error phablet restarts
> 
> As for your last question, I did not quite understand what you meant, could you clarify your question?

Click to collapse



My question is how do I know that my phablet has is connected to the PC correctly for the iutool to work. When I type iutool -l which should say what phone is connected it does not return any phones as being connected. The PC recognises the phone and shows it in explorer.

I will try the alternative file you kindly send.

Thank you

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




TheFernando2 said:


> My question is how do I know that my phablet has is connected to the PC correctly for the iutool to work. When I type iutool -l which should say what phone is connected it does not return any phones as being connected. The PC recognises the phone and shows it in explorer.
> 
> I will try the alternative file you kindly send.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Edit:
Hi I have tried that and I am getting the 2 missing .dll errors still

I appreciate your help!


----------



## papapacho (Jan 17, 2017)

well, idon´t know for sure, but maybe can be posible to add more languages to this phablet, in the same way that we do in the xiaomi mi4. take a look to this post.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...orial-how-to-add-languages-to-xiaomi-t3455311

Of course, you have to do this before you update the system, just after done a hard reset.


----------



## TechZerker (Jan 18, 2017)

I wrote up the same instruction summarized with a few pictures on TechZerker.com

It also works for Insider builds, I've updated my Cube WP10 to 15007 and it's working fine, it's just too bad the 3G/4G/LTE radio's are almost completely non-NA bands.

The only issue I've noticed, is it seems to have fits of when I wake up the device, it might just not wake up (aka: Black screen, no response from power button, plug-in power wakes up display, but it won't respond). Usually a hard reboot (power & Vol-up) will sort it out, although sometimes even after that reboot, it still won't unlock, but sometimes will, seems random. I'm just testing now removing the Unlock PIN from it to see if that changes the response at all.


----------



## eguif (Jan 18, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> My question is how do I know that my phablet has is connected to the PC correctly for the iutool to work. When I type iutool -l which should say what phone is connected it does not return any phones as being connected. The PC recognises the phone and shows it in explorer.
> 
> I will try the alternative file you kindly send.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for not responding yet.
But I'm still studying your case.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 19, 2017)

Really appreciate you help. I am stumped..


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 21, 2017)

eguif said:


> Sorry for not responding yet.
> But I'm still studying your case.

Click to collapse



I have tried this IUTool.exe on another PC and I get the same error regarding the missing .dll files even though I can see the files in the directory. Do you have access to another iutool download?

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




TheFernando2 said:


> I have tried this IUTool.exe on another PC and I get the same error regarding the missing .dll files even though I can see the files in the directory. Do you have access to another iutool download?

Click to collapse



Does the phone need to be in any particular setting? I have developer options enabled and the tablet is still named as a dual sim 950xl


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 23, 2017)

eguif said:


> Sorry for not responding yet.
> But I'm still studying your case.

Click to collapse



I have tried the iutool with a different window 10 phone. It still does not work. Is there another version of the tool?


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 24, 2017)

TechZerker said:


> I wrote up the same instruction summarized with a few pictures on TechZerker.com
> 
> It also works for Insider builds, I've updated my Cube WP10 to 15007 and it's working fine, it's just too bad the 3G/4G/LTE radio's are almost completely non-NA bands.
> 
> The only issue I've noticed, is it seems to have fits of when I wake up the device, it might just not wake up (aka: Black screen, no response from power button, plug-in power wakes up display, but it won't respond). Usually a hard reboot (power & Vol-up) will sort it out, although sometimes even after that reboot, it still won't unlock, but sometimes will, seems random. I'm just testing now removing the Unlock PIN from it to see if that changes the response at all.

Click to collapse



Have you managed to install other language packs? I am having no success with the iutool.exe tool


----------



## eguif (Jan 25, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I have tried the iutool with a different window 10 phone. It still does not work. Is there another version of the tool?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for not responding before.
But I was pretty busy.
But during that time I researched iutool
To my surprise, there are some differences between one iutool and another

Good
let's try again
Access the settings of the mobile phone and then go to update and security, select the option for developers and activate the developer mode
Activate the diagnostics portal and also enable device discovery
Answer me if you could do this.
I'll try to go in parts this time and respond as quickly as possible


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 26, 2017)

eguif said:


> I'm sorry for not responding before.
> But I was pretty busy.
> But during that time I researched iutool
> To my surprise, there are some differences between one iutool and another
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for continuing to help!

I have done the above.


----------



## eguif (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Thank you for continuing to help!
> 
> I have done the above.

Click to collapse



Do not connect your phablet now

Go to the start menu of your computer and enter Printers

Select the one that has Devices and Printers

Search for your phablet and select it automatically a "Remove device" button will appear in the options header

Then click the button to remove

Done we will go to the next step


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 27, 2017)

eguif said:


> Do not connect your phablet now
> 
> Go to the start menu of your computer and enter Printers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I did not expect such a prompt reply.

I have done this next step


----------



## eguif (Jan 27, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Sorry I did not expect such a prompt reply.
> 
> I have done this next step

Click to collapse



Remove the other iutool you already have

Now download this iutool View attachment i386.rar

Extract the folder and put it in C:\

Then create a folder named "a" inside C:\

So in C:\ we have the folder
I386 (full path is C:\i386)
a (full path is C:\a)


In the "a" folder, place the .cab file
I recommend that you first put the .cab file that has the name similar to "mainos"

Then connect your phablet
And wait for the windows to recognize
Open the command prompt as administrator and put

cd C:\i386
Press enter
And then place
iutool -l
Press enter
Will appear your phablet (I searched the internet for this command "iutool -l" I saw in one of your posts, is quite interesting, thanks for the tip)

Then type at the prompt
iutool -v -p C:\a 

An error will appear, wait 20 seconds.
If phablet restarts, then it worked

If you do not restart by yourself, try this command
iutool -p C:\a

Wait 20 seconds

Repeat this installation process with all .cab files


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 27, 2017)

eguif said:


>

Click to collapse



I had great hopes, unfortunately I am still getting the missing .dll errors (MSVCP110.dll and MSVCR110.dll)

I have completed exactly as you said.

when I type:

c:\i368\iutool -l 

Is when the error is returned

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

I have also tried the next step, but it has the same error.

Sorry, any ideas?


----------



## eguif (Jan 27, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I had great hopes, unfortunately I am still getting the missing .dll errors (MSVCP110.dll and MSVCR110.dll)
> 
> I have completed exactly as you said.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK

It will be an attempt now
Because I'm not sure if it will work

Go in the i386 folder and copy these two files
MSVCP110.dll
MSVCR110.dll

And paste the files in that folder
Now go to the folder C:\Windows\System32

Restart your computer and try again


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 27, 2017)

eguif said:


> OK
> 
> It will be an attempt now
> Because I'm not sure if it will work
> ...

Click to collapse



I have checked MSVCP100.dll exist but not MSVCP110.dll the same is for MSVCR100.dll
The error is missing 110.dll


----------



## eguif (Jan 28, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I have checked MSVCP100.dll exist but not MSVCP110.dll the same is for MSVCR100.dll
> The error is missing 110.dll

Click to collapse



I just did not realize it

I thought the i386 folder already had these two .dll

I researched the files

And I think these are View attachment msvcp110.zip View attachment msvcr110.zip

Extract the files and copy it to the C:\Windows\System32 folder and to the C:\i386 folder

restart the computer

And try again :laugh:


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't worry, I only just noticed!

I have tried to install the .dll files as suggested. The missing .dll error has now gone....
replaced with error (0xc000007b) The application was unable to start correctly.

I have tried this solution with the earlier versions of the iutool you sent but that returns the same error!

I am determined to solve this, I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 28, 2017)

TheFernando2 said:


> I am determined to solve this, I truly appreciate your help!

Click to collapse



Success!! I have tried this all on a different Windows tablet and it appears to be working. I installed the MS Visual studio 2013 redistribution pack to get all the missing .dll files.


Currently updating. I will let you know how it goes.

Thank you!


----------



## eguif (Jan 28, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Success!! I have tried this all on a different Windows tablet and it appears to be working. I installed the MS Visual studio 2013 redistribution pack to get all the missing .dll files.
> 
> 
> Currently updating. I will let you know how it goes.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's good to know that you got it.
I was searching the internet for the error resolution
But I did not find anything related to iutool

I really want to know if it worked

It's just one more question
Do you want to put the continuum in it?


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 28, 2017)

eguif said:


> It's good to know that you got it.
> I was searching the internet for the error resolution
> But I did not find anything related to iutool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the US language pack has installed, I just need to get the UK pack from somewhere, but US is better than nothing.

I have installed the docking .cab (only one .cab file, is that correct?), the app is there, but it doesn't appear to work. I have seen the instructions for making changes in the registry, but I can not get them to write to the registry (using the same registry tool I used to do the original upgrade).

Thank you so much for helping... it would appear this issue was my Surface Pro after all!


----------



## eguif (Jan 28, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Well the US language pack has installed, I just need to get the UK pack from somewhere, but US is better than nothing.
> 
> I have installed the docking .cab (only one .cab file, is that correct?), the app is there, but it doesn't appear to work. I have seen the instructions for making changes in the registry, but I can not get them to write to the registry (using the same registry tool I used to do the original upgrade).
> 
> Thank you so much for helping... it would appear this issue was my Surface Pro after all!

Click to collapse




It's really just an arch.

After you put in the EnabledForTest registry key = 1
It will not appear, but it will work
You just need to restart the device

For some reason I do not know the continuum application in this phablet only works when you connect by the native connect app that stays in the notification bar


----------



## SSWJ (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> I took a picture of him.
> 
> View attachment 3981478
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro little help from u, my build is 10.0.14393.726 , can i do screen size like u (L1520).


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> For some reason I do not know the continuum application in this phablet only works when you connect by the native connect app that stays in the notification bar

Click to collapse



I don't think continuum app is working. I have the MS wireless display adaptor and the view is the same without the continuum app as with the continuum app, even when using continuum enabled apps. 

I suspect it is the registry key that is the issue unless continuum just does not really work on these phablets.


----------



## eguif (Jan 29, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I don't think continuum app is working. I have the MS wireless display adaptor and the view is the same without the continuum app as with the continuum app, even when using continuum enabled apps.
> 
> I suspect it is the registry key that is the issue unless continuum just does not really work on these phablets.

Click to collapse



I've never had a chance to test on the Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter

I could only test on the computer
And the continuum works yes

Go to the connect app that is in the notification center or go to all settings-> System-> screen and select Connect to a wireless screen

Then the connect app will search for devices
Go to your computer and also open the conect app that is in the list of all the applications (you need to have version 1607 on the computer for the connected app to appear)

When you open it on the computer the connected app app from the phone will recognize it and then select

You should probably be seeing your device mirrors your phablet's screen on the computer

In your phablet go in all settings-> system-> screen and there will be a new option near the "connect to a wireless screen" option and near the "try to fix wireless video connections"

This new option only appears when you are connected to an external display

Select this new option
In this new option the tella mirror setting will be automatically activated

Select the other and the continuum application should open

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




SSWJ said:


> Hey bro little help from u, my build is 10.0.14393.726 , can i do screen size like u (L1520).

Click to collapse



Yes you can

First of all you need to have access to the records

The interop tools application is great for this
Enable developer mode in all settings-> update and security-> for developers

Install the interop application dependencies, and then install the interop tools

Open the application interop and in the menu select registry browser

Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM) -> SYSTEM-> Platform-> DeviceTargetingInfo

You will modify two keys

First key PhoneHardwareVariant
Enter the value RM-938

Second key PhoneManufacturerModel
Enter the value RM-938_1000

Restart the device

And 1520 mode is on

Attention
After activated
Do not touch the "Text size, applications and items on the screen" that is in All settings-> system-> screen


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> This new option only appears when you are connected to an external display
> 
> Select this new option
> In this new option the tella mirror setting will be automatically activated
> ...

Click to collapse




I have tried this, using both a PC and the display adaptor. I can only see one option in this that is screen mirroring.

Any idea?

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




eguif said:


> And 1520 mode is on

Click to collapse



I have done this. The phablet looks so much better!!


----------



## eguif (Jan 29, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I have tried this, using both a PC and the display adaptor. I can only see one option in this that is screen mirroring.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the continuum app appear in the list of applications on your phablet?

Really mod 1520 makes it much better


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> Does the continuum app appear in the list of applications on your phablet?

Click to collapse



Yes the app is in the list. 
This is the process I follow, open continuum app, select wireless adaptor, click connect, select the display adaptor, continuum 'connect' page reappears.

If I then go into the display adaptor I still have the one option to mirror the phablet.


----------



## eguif (Jan 29, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Yes the app is in the list.
> This is the process I follow, open continuum app, select wireless adaptor, click connect, select the display adaptor, continuum 'connect' page reappears.
> 
> If I then go into the display adaptor I still have the one option to mirror the phablet.

Click to collapse



So it looks like you got it right.

The problem is still in the registry key

Do you remember if you did like the registration key?

I got it going in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (HKLM) -> Software-> Micosoft-> Shell-> Docking

And I created a new value called EnabledForTest of type Integer that contains the value 1

Then I restarted it and it worked only when I used the conect app that stays in the notification center


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> So it looks like you got it right.
> 
> The problem is still in the registry key
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I created the registry key, I tried it in the browser and it does not appear, I tried it in the editor and it returned a write error.

Can I check I used the correct Integer (Dword?)


----------



## eguif (Jan 29, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I created the registry key, I tried it in the browser and it does not appear, I tried it in the editor and it returned a write error.
> 
> Can I check I used the correct Integer (Dword?)

Click to collapse



This registry key does not appear after you create it
But the system understands that you want to use the continuum

Can you show me the error?

The correct Integer is the same DWORD


----------



## eguif (Jan 29, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I created the registry key, I tried it in the browser and it does not appear, I tried it in the editor and it returned a write error.
> 
> Can I check I used the correct Integer (Dword?)

Click to collapse



I think this file can help you with something. 
View attachment How_to_run_Continuum_on_unsupported_Windows_10_Mobile_devices.pdf
:laugh:


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 29, 2017)

eguif said:


> I think this file can help you with something.
> View attachment 4021841
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



What do I do where it says "Perform Interop Unlock'

I have Interop Tools (RC) ver 1.9 installed.

Thank you


----------



## eguif (Jan 31, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> What do I do where it says "Perform Interop Unlock'
> 
> I have Interop Tools (RC) ver 1.9 installed.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse




In the application menu interop tools go to the interop unlock and try to enable Restore NDTKSvc

Were you able to activate?


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 31, 2017)

eguif said:


> In the application menu interop tools go to the interop unlock and try to enable Restore NDTKSvc
> 
> Were you able to activate?

Click to collapse



Yes I have done this step.


----------



## eguif (Jan 31, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> Yes I have done this step.

Click to collapse



Restart your device and then try to enable New Capability Engine Unlock

And also enable Interop / Cap Unlock


----------



## TheFernando2 (Jan 31, 2017)

eguif said:


> Restart your device and then try to enable New Capability Engine Unlock
> 
> And also enable Interop / Cap Unlock

Click to collapse



It won't let me do that. It just moves back to off.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 1, 2017)

TheFernando2 said:


> It won't let me do that. It just moves back to off.

Click to collapse



You need to tap on the "Allow the installation of NTDK on any device" button and then, install the attached spkgs using ituool


----------



## TheFernando2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> You need to tap on the "Allow the installation of NTDK on any device" button and then, install the attached spkgs using ituool

Click to collapse



Thank you, I have installed the files and updated. The options can now be switched to on. I have tried the next steps, but continuum still does not work, and there still is only one option to mirror the screen.

What am I doing wrong!?!

Thank you all for you help!


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 1, 2017)

TheFernando2 said:


> Thank you, I have installed the files and updated. The options can now be switched to on. I have tried the next steps, but continuum still does not work, and there still is only one option to mirror the screen.
> 
> What am I doing wrong!?!
> 
> Thank you all for you help!

Click to collapse



You need to install the correct Docking cabs using iutool too.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> You need to install the correct Docking cabs using iutool too.

Click to collapse



Ok, I will try to re-install the docking .cab I only have one (docking.mainos.cbs_3...) is there a second one?


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 2, 2017)

TheFernando2 said:


> Ok, I will try to re-install the docking .cab I only have one (docking.mainos.cbs_3...) is there a second one?

Click to collapse



That's the only one you need, but it needs to match your current OS version. Also, you need to add the registry key that is on the "Continuum for unsuported devices" thread. Alternatively, if you're using Interop Tools' lastest version, you can go to "Tweaks" and enable the "Force Continuum via Miracast..." option.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> That's the only one you need, but it needs to match your current OS version. Also, you need to add the registry key that is on the "Continuum for unsuported devices" thread. Alternatively, if you're using Interop Tools' lastest version, you can go to "Tweaks" and enable the "Force Continuum via Miracast..." option.

Click to collapse



I have the .cab that matches my OS version. The issue is that the registry changes are not taking effect (I think). 
What is the most recent version of Interop? I have 1.9.390.0 pre-release build. I can't see the 'Force Continuum via Miracast option.
Do you have a link for the latest version? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## eguif (Feb 2, 2017)

*Hello TheFernando2*



TheFernando2 said:


> I have the .cab that matches my OS version. The issue is that the registry changes are not taking effect (I think).
> What is the most recent version of Interop? I have 1.9.390.0 pre-release build. I can't see the 'Force Continuum via Miracast option.
> Do you have a link for the latest version?
> 
> Thank you so much.

Click to collapse



I do not know a solution 

I hope you get it 

Here is the latest interop tools View attachment InteropTools_RC2_1.9.400.0_arm.zip e View attachment Dependencies_ARM.zip


----------



## TheFernando2 (Feb 2, 2017)

eguif said:


> I do not know a solution
> 
> I hope you get it
> 
> Here is the latest interop tools View attachment 4026676 e View attachment 4026675

Click to collapse



I will, I am sure I am on the final straight ! Thank you for your help so far, it has been invaluable.


----------



## TheFernando2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> That's the only one you need, but it needs to match your current OS version. Also, you need to add the registry key that is on the "Continuum for unsuported devices" thread. Alternatively, if you're using Interop Tools' lastest version, you can go to "Tweaks" and enable the "Force Continuum via Miracast..." option.

Click to collapse



Hi, I have now installed the latest version. However Tweaks option is greyed out? It still will not pick up the registry edits.

Any ideas? Appreciate your help with this


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 2, 2017)

TheFernando2 said:


> Hi, I have now installed the latest version. However Tweaks option is greyed out? It still will not pick up the registry edits.
> 
> Any ideas? Appreciate your help with this

Click to collapse



Enable "Interop/Cap Unlock", "New capability engine unlock" and "Restore NDTKSvc" on the "Interop Unlock" tab first, then enable the tweak.


----------



## tordie (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello. Thanks a lot for all the informations.
My wlan speed is really bad. I have around 3mb (50mb connection) should be around 30 mb/s. What is your experience?
Installing updates and langpacks worked perfectly.
But the screen seems to be a bit scaled. This black bar at the top... I think this has also an affect on the touch inputs. Seems that i have to touch a bit above the object. Tested that with a multitouch test app. 
Maybe we can change something in the regestry to stretch the screen?!...
edit: its not the scaling. its more the position. everthing should be a bit higher. when its booting you can see the whole screen. could be a good sign, maybe someone knows to fix that...


----------



## tordie (Feb 13, 2017)

hey eguif or somebody. i have my cube in the right language and anniversay update. i tried slow ring but download stuck always. i downloaded sucessfully fastring update but now the installation stuck. what did you do? i tried with and without sim-/sdcard. i have also 1320 in the reg. do you have an idea?


----------



## q10031990 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you !
Lumia 1320 also build up 10586,107 14393,693 build


eguif said:


> You can use the same method I used in my lumia 630, just do not know if it will work on your phablet.
> 
> Go to all settings-> system-> about and reset your phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## npradeeppai (Feb 27, 2017)

eguif said:


> We need to see some points before.
> You mentioned that the interop tools hang when you enter Platform
> 
> Make sure Developer Mode is enabled under All Settings> Update and Security> for Developers
> ...

Click to collapse



 You need developer mode to be active only to install/deploy app ( interop tools in this case). Can edit registry values without dev mode being on.
Uninstall and reinstall the interop tools.appx ( doesn't require a pc, stock file manager will work for appx ).
Try rebooting your tablet.
This should work.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




RicketyTiger said:


> Hi Eguif,
> I actually was successful in getting the registry modified and upgrading to 1607. Please ignore the previous post. Many thanks to you for all of your help. Today I used the off-line Maps and GPS features including voice navigation. It was quite funny to hear the girl provide English navigation, except when she needed to speak numbers -- those were spoken in what I presume to be Chinese. Hilarious!!
> Thanks again,
> RicketyTiger

Click to collapse



After getting rs build
Go to settings>system>display  Find a slider there "Size of text, apps, and.... Bla bla" slide it to minimum. Click apply then restart.
After that go to settings>personalisation>start. Turn on show more tiles.
You will get better windows 10 tablet interface after doing this.
Tell me if you like it.:good:


----------



## Originalas (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, guys how do you find Cube WP10 after the update? Is this phablet still worth getting?

I got pretty interested after this video but still would like to hear some extra opinions.


----------



## mapa40g (Mar 17, 2017)

I upgrade Cube WP10 to version 1607, compilation 14393.693, and  change the language successfully using the method describes in this forum. But now I can not update it to the actual compilation 14393.953 using the same procedure. Always give the error code 0x80188301.
Any ideas.


----------



## Alfra (Mar 18, 2017)

mapa40g said:


> I upgrade Cube WP10 to version 1607, compilation 14393.693, and  change the language successfully using the method describes in this forum. But now I can not update it to the actual compilation 14393.953 using the same procedure. Always give the error code 0x80188301.
> Any ideas.

Click to collapse



I  have exactly the same problem. That error is returned for any branch update. 
The update download ok. The phone reboot with working gear. However the next reboot is not the update progress screen (1 of 3, and so on); but rather reboots into normal mode without upgrading .


----------



## ventura1977 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Fellas,

I have tried to do this Interop tools install, but the app itself will not show in the settings (“Extras”). It shows in the recent apps, but clicking on it shows the splash screen (lock sign) for a second, then it exits back to the all apps.

I have  used the latest version from

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607

I installed all four dependencies first then the app itself. I received no error message.

The have also tried after factory reset.

Any clue?? Thx


----------



## mapa40g (Mar 23, 2017)

I would like to know if anyone has updated the software of their Cube WP10 from the original version, or from the 14393.693, to the current 14393.953.


----------



## mapa40g (Apr 12, 2017)

Cube wp10 updated successfully to version 14393.1066.


----------



## klorofill (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi! So I read this entire thread. I already knew about the interop tool update method, I actually discovered it when I was browsing YouTube. I stumbled upon the user "techzerker" on YouTube and from some links there, and that's how I discovered how to update my phone. Now my phone is currently at the latest stable update 10.0.15063.483. So this is not why I am joining this convo, I have no problem updating. I have problems with the display scaling of this device. I am joining because several people here have merely brushed upon the topic of screen display scaling and text scaling ever so slightly, without getting further in depth. I just want legacy apps and primarily, most importantly, I need whatsapp to display appropriately for this screen. And honestly I just want some solid answers.

1 . How do I get super tiny text and display scaling for my screen? currently my phone is scaled at 175%, but I would love to get it down to 100% or 125% or at least 150%. How do I further scale down this screen? Whatsapp looks awful with text so big! 

2. How do I get a smaller keyboard with options to dock the keyboard to the left or right side for enhancing one-handed use? This feature is available on the Lumia 640 XL for example.


----------



## klorofill (Aug 2, 2017)

EDIT: I answered and solved my onw questions, by spending plenty of time poring through the XDA forums here.

Answer 1: Using interoptool, edit the registry to change DeviceTargetInfo to  the following values (an emulation of the Lumia 1520):
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-938
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-938_1000
PhoneModelName = Lumia 1520

These setting make the device phablet friendly and text scaling in WhatsApp is much better. You can further tweak the display in your phones normal settings menu (Setting > Device > Display and Settings > Ease of Access > More options)

Answer 2: Answer 1 aboves also solves this, make device info copy the lumia 1520...



klorofill said:


> Hi! So I read this entire thread. I already knew about the interop tool update method, I actually discovered it when I was browsing YouTube. I stumbled upon the user "techzerker" on YouTube and from some links there, and that's how I discovered how to update my phone. Now my phone is currently at the latest stable update 10.0.15063.483. So this is not why I am joining this convo, I have no problem updating. I have problems with the display scaling of this device. I am joining because several people here have merely brushed upon the topic of screen display scaling and text scaling ever so slightly, without getting further in depth. I just want legacy apps and primarily, most importantly, I need whatsapp to display appropriately for this screen. And honestly I just want some solid answers.
> 
> 1 . How do I get super tiny text and display scaling for my screen? currently my phone is scaled at 175%, but I would love to get it down to 100% or 125% or at least 150%. How do I further scale down this screen? Whatsapp looks awful with text so big!
> 
> 2. How do I get a smaller keyboard with options to dock the keyboard to the left or right side for enhancing one-handed use? This feature is available on the Lumia 640 XL for example.

Click to collapse


----------



## klorofill (Aug 2, 2017)

tordie said:


> This black bar at the top... I think this has also an affect on the touch inputs. Seems that i have to touch a bit above the object. Tested that with a multitouch test app.
> Maybe we can change something in the regestry to stretch the screen?!...
> edit: its not the scaling. its more the position. everthing should be a bit higher. when its booting you can see the whole screen. could be a good sign, maybe someone knows to fix that...

Click to collapse



Have you figured out a fix for this... I have been tweaking my Cube WP10 for the past6 days, and tweaking it to perfect. But I noticed this problem too, and I have read tech review say some really stupid stuff like "like the screen was manufactured wrong and place lower" and this is certainly not true... YOU ARE CORRECT... its not the physical screen position wrong, but rather the picture of the UI is been displayed wrong. Like you said, if you watch all the bootload splash screens you will nice some of them fill the whole screen, but once you get into the device, you will notice the entire picture is shift downward like 5-10 pixels, give or take.

I really, really hope there is a method to adjust the display within the registry using Interoptools registry browser. If you find the key pertaining to this, please let me know. Once I shift the screen upward and remove that black bar I will have mad this device millions of times better than what it was right out of the box.


----------



## eguif (Aug 3, 2017)

*Hello klorofill*



klorofill said:


> Hi! So I read this entire thread. I already knew about the interop tool update method, I actually discovered it when I was browsing YouTube. I stumbled upon the user "techzerker" on YouTube and from some links there, and that's how I discovered how to update my phone. Now my phone is currently at the latest stable update 10.0.15063.483. So this is not why I am joining this convo, I have no problem updating. I have problems with the display scaling of this device. I am joining because several people here have merely brushed upon the topic of screen display scaling and text scaling ever so slightly, without getting further in depth. I just want legacy apps and primarily, most importantly, I need whatsapp to display appropriately for this screen. And honestly I just want some solid answers.
> 
> 1 . How do I get super tiny text and display scaling for my screen? currently my phone is scaled at 175%, but I would love to get it down to 100% or 125% or at least 150%. How do I further scale down this screen? Whatsapp looks awful with text so big!
> 
> 2. How do I get a smaller keyboard with options to dock the keyboard to the left or right side for enhancing one-handed use? This feature is available on the Lumia 640 XL for example.

Click to collapse



I sell a video on youtube of The Last Windows channel (it's a Brazilian group), they taught you how to do it without having to change your RM
*Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> ControlSet001 -> Control -> GraphicsDrivers -> ScaleFactors*

And a key with a very large name will appear, enter it and change the value of DpiValue

Note:
*- If you have not been able to find the ScaleFactor folder, then you will need to change the scaling settings to any value and then apply it.
*- If more than one key with a very large name appears inside ScaleFactors, you will have to enter each key and select the DpiValue key if the DpiValue value of one of those keys with the big name has a 10 digit number, then You are in the Dpi of your device.

About your device Windows DPI:
The following values ​​depend on the screen resolution

*1080x1920:*
*- 0: 300% (I do not know why it's zero, but it's worth it)
*- 4294967295: 250%
*- 4294967294: 225%
*- 4294967293: 200%
*- 4294967292: 175%
*- 4294967291: 150%
*- 4294967290: 125%
*- 4294967289: 100%

*480x854:*
*- 0: 150% (I do not know why it's zero, but it's worth it)
*- 4294967295: 125%
*- 4294967294: 100%

Note:
*- To not have to restart every time you change the value, turn off the rotation lock, change the DpiValue, then turn your device in portrait mode and landscape mode and you'll see some things adjusting to the resolution that was just Chosen, but of course, to change the size of the virtual buttons you will need to restart.

Regarding the keyboard, depending on the screen size or resolution, or even the RM, a time and language setting will appear -> keyboard -> more keyboard settings -> keyboard size

If this setting appears, then you can already use the keyboard anywhere on the screen

Note: The test was performed on the Aniversary Update and Creators Update


----------



## klorofill (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for this. I think I solved the screen's asking and resolution issues. Currently my display looks great. Right now, I want to fix one more thing:

SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\GraphicsDrivers\Configuration\KN[61000_09_07D9_FE^DA0C7E20985720EEE9864274ACC04CA2\00\position.cy

Now if you are familiar with the Cube WP10 you would've heard about a misplaced or misaligned screen. However, although most people report this as a hardware problem, it is certainly not. I can tell it is the software that is displaying the picture in a way that the image has shifted downward by roughly 3mm. 

I need to know a way to change the display coordinates so that the image is once again centered, an the bottom side of my picture is not shift out of the visible screen display area. I will add photos later for clarity.



eguif said:


> I sell a video on youtube of The Last Windows channel (it's a Brazilian group), they taught you how to do it without having to change your RM
> *Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> ControlSet001 -> Control -> GraphicsDrivers -> ScaleFactors*
> 
> And a key with a very large name will appear, enter it and change the value of DpiValue
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## klorofill (Aug 3, 2017)

Come on, let's fix the Cube WP10, if we work together we can figure this out!



> I kid you not, the screen on the CUBE WP10 is in the wrong place. It sits below the viewable area by just a few pixels, leaving a noticeable gap at the top of the display and cutting off the bottom of the navigation bar and apps. This appears to be an issue on all CUBE WP10 devices, and is something I can't seem to fix.* It appears to be a software issue, as the actual LCD is positioned correctly with the frame of the display.* Windows 10 Mobile just seems to think that the viewable area is slightly below where the LCD is, and it's super annoying. Because of this, the touch calibration is off a noticeable amount. For example, when drawing in Fresh Paint, the paint comes out below my finger rather than right under it. It's terrible. -Zac Bowden (Windows Central)

Click to collapse



*There has got to be a something in the registry that we can change the value for to fix this. We need to be looking and searching harder! We really need to get to the bottom of this...*

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Also has anyone with the Cube wp10 get Netflix to work???

*How can we get Netflix to work?*


----------



## klorofill (Aug 4, 2017)

HELLO EGUIF!

Do you know of a key to shift positioning of the image on the display?

As you may know, if you have the Cube WP10, the UI is displayed roughly 2-3mm  downward, and thus their is annoying black bar at the top of the screen and portions of the bottom of the screen at displayed beyond the edge of the Image.

Everyone seems to have this problem, but I am hoping it is something that can be fixed by adjusting the registry.



eguif said:


> I sell a video on youtube of The Last Windows channel (it's a Brazilian group), they taught you how to do it without having to change your RM
> *Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> ControlSet001 -> Control -> GraphicsDrivers -> ScaleFactors*
> 
> And a key with a very large name will appear, enter it and change the value of DpiValue
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eguif (Aug 4, 2017)

*Hello klorofill*



klorofill said:


> HELLO EGUIF!
> 
> Do you know of a key to shift positioning of the image on the display?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a Cube WP10 (unfortunately my cousin broke it), I know they have this problem but I do not know how to fix it.


----------



## klorofill (Aug 4, 2017)

eguif said:


> I had a Cube WP10 (unfortunately my cousin broke it), I know they have this problem but I do not know how to fix it.

Click to collapse



Awwww. Sorry about your loss. Its a good device to use if you like playing around with hacks because it is a very budget device, (but I have noticed myself this device doesnt seem durable at all). Thanks for your input. If I figure out the fix for the screen position bug, I will let you know, I will definitely tell the whole world.


----------



## rifster123 (Aug 5, 2017)

hi klorofill i am thinking of getting one of these phones and dont mind the tinkering, but am unsure because of the screen position problem i have seen in videos etc, have you actually tried contacting cube themselves for answers


----------



## klorofill (Aug 16, 2017)

rifster123 said:


> hi klorofill i am thinking of getting one of these phones and dont mind the tinkering, but am unsure because of the screen position problem i have seen in videos etc, have you actually tried contacting cube themselves for answers

Click to collapse



Hello. Sorry, sorry, sorry! For the late response. I if you dont quote me in your comment, i will not get any notifications that i am being spoken to, please quote me or tag my username next.

Now to answer your questions: If you dont mind tinkering this phone is perfect for you. Regarding contacting Cube about the display position, no,i have not written to them. But, now that you mention it I will just write to them tonight. 

Now there is good reason why i didn't bother writing to them. I know these Chinese companies, especially these lesser known ones, they tend to be very very dodgy.... So i know when I start to ask them questions about display positioning and they will start asking me questions about whether or not the device is in its factory condition. (since i used interop tools  it is not.) Because my device is not on its factory condition, they will refuse to help me because it is convenient for them and they can do less work. First they will say the changes i have made voids warranty thus i am not entitled to customer support. Then they will say that the changes i have made must've caused to screen issue. This is not because they can not fix the screen, but they simply wont want to because time is money, device support takes time away from other projects, other projects such as new product development uses up most of the time and money resources these companies have, hence why their after-sale support totally sucks.

But again,despite knowing this, i will try my luck and just contact cube to see if cube can explain if they can fix it, of if there is way for me to fix it.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

Okay. So i just wrote to Cube, this is the message i left them with:

I have the CUBE WP10 (ALLDO CUBE T698). It is a great phablet, however there is one major problem! I need your help to fix this problem. The problem is the display positioning. The software seems to say shift the display downward by 2mm-3mm so that at the top of my screen there is terrible black bar, and at the bottom of my screen picture is displayed beyond the edge of the visible screen area. This is a massive bug! In fact, even famous reviewers like Zac Bowden of Windows Central wrote an article about the Cube WP10, in which he wrote: "I kid you not, the screen on the CUBE WP10 is in the wrong place. It sits below the viewable area by just a few pixels, leaving a noticeable gap at the top of the display and cutting off the bottom of the navigation bar and apps. This appears to be an issue on all CUBE WP10 devices, and is something I can't seem to fix. It appears to be a software issue, as the actual LCD is positioned correctly with the frame of the display. Windows 10 Mobile just seems to think that the viewable area is slightly below where the LCD is, and it's super annoying. Because of this, the touch calibration is off a noticeable amount. For example, when drawing in Fresh Paint, the paint comes out below my finger rather than right under it. It's terrible... Based on the display being in the wrong place, the OS scaling poorly at 7-inches and the device not being supported with any updates, I can't recommend this device at all." -Zac Bowden (Windows Central)

Despite this rather scathing review, i still bought this device because I saw so much potential in this device. I dont care what other people say about this device, i still love this device and i think it is really good. However, i still think the screen display positioning is horrible and needs a fix. Can you please tell me how to fix the positioning of the screen. How can i calibrate the display screen in order to fix display positioning?


----------



## klorofill (Aug 17, 2017)

*Horrendous customer service as expected*



rifster123 said:


> hi klorofill i am thinking of getting one of these phones and dont mind the tinkering, but am unsure because of the screen position problem i have seen in videos etc, have you actually tried contacting cube themselves for answers

Click to collapse



Yeah, so this morning I got the most bull**** email response from these people... Look the people at CUBE and companies like this are know for notoriously bad customer service and horrendous English writing, reading, and comprehension... Like these firms are usually never staffed with the best of the best.

I mean look at this response... they don't even address it to me... they like sent me a response to someone else's question.

Their response: 

Dear Guillermo Dominguez,
Thank you for your mail.

Can you tell us your order number like 73xxx? You can check the order number in your paypal account at here: https://www.cube-tablet.com/customer/account/login/ if you bought it from our websitee , we will check for you soon.

Have a nice day.

Best Regards
Jenny
Cubetablet Support Center

I wrote back the following:

Hello...

I am not*Guillermo Dominguez. I order my Cube WP10 from gearbest.com. Look I asked a simple question. I just want a straight answer...

QUESTION:*How can I calibrate the display screen in order to fix display positioning? 

I have the CUBE WP10 (ALLDO CUBE T698). It is a great phablet, however there is one major problem! I need your help to fix this problem. The problem is the display positioning. The software seems to say shift the display downward by 2mm-3mm so that at the top of my screen there is terrible black bar, and at the bottom of my screen picture is displayed beyond the edge of the visible screen area. This is a massive bug! In fact, even famous reviewers like Zac Bowden of Windows Central wrote an article about the Cube WP10, in which he wrote: "I kid you not, the screen on the CUBE WP10 is in the wrong place. It sits below the viewable area by just a few pixels, leaving a noticeable gap at the top of the display and cutting off the bottom of the navigation bar and apps. This appears to be an issue on all CUBE WP10 devices, and is something I can't seem to fix. It appears to be a software issue, as the actual LCD is positioned correctly with the frame of the display. Windows 10 Mobile just seems to think that the viewable area is slightly below where the LCD is, and it's super annoying. Because of this, the touch calibration is off a noticeable amount. For example, when drawing in Fresh Paint, the paint comes out below my finger rather than right under it. It's terrible... Based on the display being in the wrong place, the OS scaling poorly at 7-inches and the device not being supported with any updates, I can't recommend this device at all." -Zac Bowden (Windows Central)

Despite this rather scathing review, I still bought this device because I saw so much potential in this device. I don't care what other people say about this device, I still love this device and I think it is really good. However, I still think the screen display positioning is horrible and needs a fix. Can you please tell me how to fix the positioning of the screen. How can I calibrate the display screen in order to fix display positioning? 

Translated to Chinese:

问题：如何校正显示屏幕以修正显示器的定位？

我有CUBE WP10（ALLDO CUBE T698）。这是一个伟大的phablet，但有一个主要问题！我需要你的帮助来解决这个问题。问题是显示器的定位。该软件似乎表示将显示器向下移动2mm-3mm，这样在屏幕顶部有一个可怕的黑色条，屏幕底部的图像显示在可见屏幕区域的边缘之外。这是一个巨大的bug！事实上，就像Windows Central的Zac Bowden这样的着名评论家写了一篇关于Cube WP10的文章，他写道：“我不小心，CUBE WP10上的屏幕是错误的地方，它位于可视区域的下方，只有几个像素，在显示屏顶部留下了明显的差距，并切断了导航栏和应用的底部，这似乎是所有CUBE WP10设备上的一个问题，这是我似乎无法解决的问题。这似乎是一个软件问题，因为实际的LCD与显示器的框架正确对齐，Windows 10 Mobile似乎认为可视区域略低于LCD的位置，这是非常烦人的，因此，触摸校准是一个显着的量，例如，当绘制新鲜油漆时，油漆从我的手指下面而不是正下方，这是可怕的...基于显示在错误的地方，操作系统缩放不佳在7英寸，设备不支持任何更新，我根本不能推荐这款设备。“ -Zac Bowden（Windows Central）

尽管这个相当厉害的评论，我仍然买了这个设备，因为我看到这个设备有很大的潜力。我不在乎别人对这个设备说什么，我还是喜欢这个设备，我认为这真的很好。但是，我仍然认为屏幕显示定位是可怕的，需要修复。你能告诉我如何解决屏幕的定位。为了修正显示位置，我如何校准显示屏幕？

Thank you,

Best regards,


----------



## klorofill (Aug 17, 2017)

rifster123 said:


> hi klorofill i am thinking of getting one of these phones and dont mind the tinkering, but am unsure because of the screen position problem i have seen in videos etc, have you actually tried contacting cube themselves for answers

Click to collapse



BASICALLY, never try to buy from any Local Chinese OEM (like CUBE, Doogee, Bluboo, Xiaomi, Lenovo, etc) and expect the same level of customer service that you would expect from a brand headquartered in the West (Like Apple, or Microsoft) - and people say MSFT customer service sucks, and I while I agree Microsoft is not the best at Customer Service, they are still 30x times better than CUBE. Chinese OEM like CUBE basically manufacture device as "throwaways" they make them sell them, and they don't care, these devices are no longer supported the minute they leave the assembly line. After they are sold, they will do nothing to help you (Lenovo is guilty of this too) I mean look at this ****show on the CUBE website for WP10 here: http://www.cube-tablet.com/cube-wp10.html

Do you see how drastically bad CUBE's communication skills are? Look at this screenshot attached.


----------



## Ramengo (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello, please someone can help me? I have a wp10 cube, and I follow the guide on the forum, I've been able to update it, but I can not change the language. The phablet has OS build 10.0.15240.0 version 1703: where do I find the file with the Italian language? Thanks so much!


----------



## klorofill (Aug 29, 2017)

*I am not sure, but try...*



Ramengo said:


> Hello, please someone can help me? I have a wp10 cube, and I follow the guide on the forum, I've been able to update it, but I can not change the language. The phablet has OS build 10.0.15240.0 version 1703: where do I find the file with the Italian language? Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



I am not sure, but try to use interop tools to make the device seems like a Nokia Lumia, then try to download language packs and keyboard language packs in your setting menu. Install them, let the device restart and all that, and hopefully the languages will work on the phone. after this DO NOT change the registry of the device, DO NOT change the device modelname back to CUBE WP10, if you revert the device to the original name you may lose all of your updates and changes.

Keep in mind: Many people report language issues on the CUBE WP10, one of the most reported bugs, is language with the GPS, no matter what you do to change the device language the GPS voice will remain the default voice recorded for the Chinese Market, hence forth you will have you voice-assisted GPS saying directions and addresses in a sort of Chinglish (Chinese pidgin English), for example if you are driving to 55 Washington Street, Boston, Massachusetts the device will say the address as "Wǔshíwǔ Washington Jiē, Boston Massachusetts" Numbers and street types end up in Chinese.


----------



## Ramengo (Aug 29, 2017)

klorofill said:


> I am not sure, but try to use interop tools to make the device seems like a Nokia Lumia, then try to download language packs and keyboard language packs in your setting menu. Install them, let the device restart and all that, and hopefully the languages will work on the phone. after this DO NOT change the registry of the device, DO NOT change the device modelname back to CUBE WP10, if you revert the device to the original name you may lose all of your updates and changes.
> 
> Keep in mind: Many people report language issues on the CUBE WP10, one of the most reported bugs, is language with the GPS, no matter what you do to change the device language the GPS voice will remain the default voice recorded for the Chinese Market, hence forth you will have you voice-assisted GPS saying directions and addresses in a sort of Chinglish (Chinese pidgin English), for example if you are driving to 55 Washington Street, Boston, Massachusetts the device will say the address as "Wǔshíwǔ Washington Jiē, Boston Massachusetts" Numbers and street types end up in Chinese.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the interest in my case, but i use the forum guide with interop tools i turned my wp10 cube into nokia lumia, then I downloaded the italian language and keyboard, and I have restart the phone,but however the menu, ,titles,settings etc are in english... is there no solution to my problem?
Thanks


----------



## Insignificant (Sep 24, 2017)

What version works best on the Cube WP10?

TH2, RS1 or RS2?


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 23, 2017)

I didnt read every post, but arent you guys approaching this the wrong way? It runs a full Windows, not an ARM version? So, why would you want it to emulate a phone OS? Its basically the way they should have done it from the get go with the abandonment of WM6+, as a PocketPC, not a phone running a cut rate version of Windows.


----------



## Insignificant (Nov 23, 2017)

It runs Windows 10 Mobile. Not the 'full' Windows Desktop Version.


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 23, 2017)

Insignificant said:


> It runs Windows 10 Mobile. Not the 'full' Windows Desktop Version.

Click to collapse



I beg to differ based on the manufacturers site...

http://www.cube-tablet.com/cube-wp10.html
"Note: All of our Tablet pre-installed with Win 10 Basic Edition System, which supports normal using. If you want to Win 10 Pro upgrade system, a license key of Mircosoft is needed. "


----------



## Insignificant (Nov 23, 2017)

You should take a look at youtube where people reviewed it. 

The site is just wrong. The manufacturer also claims '64-Bit Windows 10'. It's not, just normal Windows 10 Mobile Version 1511.

On the second picture it also says "Brand New Windows10 Mobile OS".


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, that sucks, guess ill just live with my Dell 3285 tablet for full Windows on the go.


----------



## klorofill (Nov 23, 2017)

Ramengo said:


> Thanks for the interest in my case, but i use the forum guide with interop tools i turned my wp10 cube into nokia lumia, then I downloaded the italian language and keyboard, and I have restart the phone,but however the menu, ,titles,settings etc are in english... is there no solution to my problem?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



For this problem, no there is ni fix. Its a complicated device.


----------



## porkenhimer (Dec 12, 2017)

Okay guys I think I may have found the fix for the black space at the top of the screen. I searched at least 300 different times using a combination of different keywords trying to find anyone with a black gap/black space at the top of their Windows Phone. I expanded my search to specific Windows Phone devices and added keywords like black gap, black space, display position, align display etc, but I came up with nothing but people that had the problem on Windows PCs. Then I noticed that I found a page where someone had the exact same problem, but they had this problem on UWP using Windows Phone. So I read the thread and realized they said the problem occurred after updating to 1607. So I took keywords from that page and found another thread where people said the same thing happened to them on actually Windows Phone devices made by Nokia and HTC, but they never found a solution either. So I went back to the page I found where they had the problem on UWP using Windows Phone, and someone posted a fix and several people on there said it fixed the problem.


This was the solution to the problem using UWP 
 If(ApiInformation.IsTypePresent("Windows.UI.ViewManagement.StatusBar"))
{

    var statusBar = StatusBar.GetForCurrentView();
    if (statusBar != null)
    {
        statusBar.BackgroundOpacity = 1;
        statusBar.BackgroundColor = Colors.DarkBlue;
        statusBar.ForegroundColor = Colors.White;
    }
}


You may set the colors there to whatever you need. Or, if you prefer, you can simply hide the status bar altogether: await statusBar?.HideAsync();


The problem is that I do not know which file contains the same code on an actual Windows Phone or if the code can be found with Registry Edit. Here is the page where I found this fix so maybe someone knows how to find the registry keys or the file that contains the same code https://bugzilla.xamarin.com/show_bug.cgi?id=45835

Hopefully someone can find the file that contains this code or the registry keys and we can fix the problem. At the end of the first page for the link I posted gives a link to another page that post the fix for a black space above the status bar for windows PCs and Windows Phone using UWP, which is where I got the code to fix the problem in UWP, and I am certain that if the code is in the UWP version of Windows Phone then the same code must appear somewhere in a file or registry key on the actual phone. It also said the file on UWP may not contain this code and may have to be written into the file, but the problem is I am not sure what file I would edit on an actual Windows Phone and put the code in. I am pretty sure this will fix out problem, but we need to figure out which file on the WP10 needs to be edited with this code.


----------



## porkenhimer (Dec 13, 2017)

I have done more research about the black space at the top of the screen, and I found that some Nokia and HTC phones also have the black space. The people on the thread talking about their HTC and Lumias having the black space at the top claim the black space is there by design. They say the black space is so that the bottom row of tiles do not get cutoff by the bottom of the screen. So now I am thinking it has something to do with tile managment and not having a bottom row of tiles that only shows the upper portion of the tiles and cuts off the rest of the tile. Hopefully we can find a way to turn off the black space and be able to use the full screen.


----------



## klorofill (Dec 17, 2017)

I threw the phone in trash. It's pure garbage. Worst device I ever owned. Leaves a bad reputation for CUBE.


----------



## joseph.gough (Dec 17, 2017)

*cube wp10 updates*

I got my wp10 October this year, £56.00 new and I am getting windows in sider updates running 1709 I think at this moment .did nothing to the phone just up dated out of box. Just one thing I was on Windows insider before. With a 1520 and when I reinstalled w insider its states that I am still using that phone ,anyway for the money I love the phone


----------



## chachy (Oct 13, 2020)

upgraded to  Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM
after upgrede and reboot device torn on on home screen and not respondin on any buttons, 
screen torns on then plug in charge cable 




Solved.  Long hold power button torned off device, after reboot all OK.


----------

